# Notice from FWC Turtles in trouble :-(



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Probably because so many live in the thousands of retention ponds here in Florida, which are obviously filled with all kinds of toxic substances. They become ill, move about nearby ponds spreading it. Sounds like corona virus.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2020)

Capnredfish said:


> Probably because so many live in the thousands of retention ponds here in Florida, which are obviously filled with all kinds of toxic substances. They become ill, move about nearby ponds spreading it. Sounds like corona virus.


Or because there was a grant available for the research and they wanted the money. Not saying the turtles aren’t sick and dying, simply stating that we might not have heard about it if not for the grant.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

The “do not eat” part made me chuckle.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

I must admit, I have a soft spot for turtles. Hopefully they figure it out.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2020)

Drifter said:


> I must admit, I have a soft spot for turtles. Hopefully they figure it out.


Me too, in the pressure cooker with carrots, potatoes, mushrooms, and celery!


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Boatbrains said:


> Me too, in the pressure cooker with carrots, potatoes, mushrooms, and celery!


I KNEW THAT WAS COMING! Eating a turtle seems gross. But then again I live in Montana so we can eat deer and elk and such, you southerners all eaten amphibians and reptiles and the like.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2020)

Drifter said:


> I KNEW THAT WAS COMING! Eating a turtle seems gross. But then again I live in Montana so we can eat deer and elk and such, you southerners all eaten amphibians and reptiles and the like.


Oh, we like our deer and the like too.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Everything is an event these days. Between the damn freshwater turtles, red tide, corona virus and googans I don’t even want to leave the house...


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

I wonder if the constant nuking (spraying) of lakes has anything to do with it.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Boatbrains said:


> Oh, we like our deer and the like too.


But in Montana Turtle=Pet Deer=Food


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Trying to address the above: Yes the turtles taste good. Also, The turtles in peril are not necessarily from retention ponds, but from the St Johns River (and spreading). Yes the money came from grants. That’s how much of science is funded. 

The main red flag is that reptiles and amphibians are usually indicator species, meaning they are the first to show symptoms. Sort of the “canary in a coal mine.” These animals have been dying at an extremely high rate compared to other species.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Drifter said:


> I KNEW THAT WAS COMING! Eating a turtle seems gross. But then again I live in Montana so we can eat deer and elk and such, you southerners all eaten amphibians and reptiles and the like.


Fried turtle is the bomb. I just can't bring myself to prepare it because they're cute.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

SomaliPirate said:


> Fried turtle is the bomb. I just can't bring myself to prepare it because they're cute.


Git you some fried Cooter! Lol. They taste muddy to me.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Drifter said:


> I KNEW THAT WAS COMING! Eating a turtle seems gross. But then again I live in Montana so we can eat deer and elk and such, you southerners all eaten amphibians and reptiles and the like.


You got an open spot for elk this fall?


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Megalops said:


> Git you some fried Cooter! Lol. They taste muddy to me.


Softshell turtle is what you want. 

Find a log or sandbar where he's been sunning, put a piece of fatback or a wad of fatty bacon on a smallish circle hook (snelled with green twine) on top of the log or where he's been beaching. Tie off to a nearby log or branch.

You have to check it really often because if there's softshell turtles there are Gators and they love turtle.

When you pop him open filet all the meat off the back and legs, then cut across grain or it'll be slightly tougher once cooked. Dust it with fish-fri and release to grease.

Flame away...


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

DuckNut said:


> You got an open spot for elk this fall?


I’ve got an open freezer. Elk is awesome.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

LowHydrogen said:


> Softshell turtle is what you want.
> 
> Find a log or sandbar where he's been sunning, put a piece of fatback or a wad of fatty bacon on a smallish circle hook (snelled with green twine) on top of the log or where he's been beaching. Tie off to a nearby log or branch.
> 
> ...


Let’s do this! A MS soft shell fry out. And if we don’t get any, heard that crappie taste good...


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

DuckNut said:


> You got an open spot for elk this fall?


I actually don’t hunt. Sept, Oct, Nov, are my busiest months. Around here everyone is just giving away meat . A friends wife just brought moose meatballs by the house a few days ago and they were amazing.

You can literally just walk out on my parents deck and shoot an elk with a pistol if you wanted to. They are like cows up there!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Drifter said:


> I actually don’t hunt. Sept, Oct, Nov, are my busiest months. Around here everyone is just giving away meat . A friends wife just brought moose meatballs by the house a few days ago and they were amazing.
> 
> You can literally just walk out on my parents deck and shoot an elk with a pistol if you wanted to. They are like cows up there!


Might have to apply if your up for it?


----------

